# Pre amp with power pass splitter



## tsanga (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anybody can answer this wiring/setup question.

I have a 4-way splitter, all ports power passing, with a mast mounted pre-amp. The pre-amp power source is plugged in downstream of the splitter. However, I'm finding that power pass is working as I expect when I use only two of the four splits. The pre-amp only works when I'm using no more than 2 of the splits - the pre-amp power supply built-in circuitry shuts off as soon as I connect a 3rd split. Does this sound right, or do I have a bad splitter? Should I just reconfigure it and try to put the power upstream of the 4-way splitter?


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

You want the power for the pre-amp b 4 the splitter.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

tsanga said:


> Hi, Should I just reconfigure it and try to put the power upstream of the 4-way splitter?


You need a one port power pass splitter, not an all port power pass splitter.

http://www.antennasdirect.com/4-Way-DC-Pass-Splitter-SPT4.html


----------



## tsanga (Jul 26, 2007)

Ah ok. So I bought the wrong thing. In what scenario would I use an all-port-power-passing splitter like the one I have?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

tsanga said:


> Ah ok. So I bought the wrong thing. In what scenario would I use an all-port-power-passing splitter like the one I have?


I have wondered the same thing.


----------

